#  Diamond CP6

## Bauer

.

       "" (  28. + 14.).
 -    ?
.

----------


## Andrey Sokolikov

> .
> 
>        "" (  28. + 14.).
>  -    ?
> .


 ?    ?   ""  10,    -  ,          .  :Smile:

----------

